# Coop Question | Sheds



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

I was planning on building the coop from scratch, but I found out many chicken owners purchase a garden or storage shed and convert it to a coop. I am struggling to find a shed at least 5' by 5' under $300. Anyone know any small, nice, inexpensive sheds?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watch Craigs List if you're in the states. Quite often you can find some pretty interesting very adaptable units for sale or even some for free.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never seen 5 x 5 sheds. Sheds here arnt cheap no matter what size they are. However you might want to take a look at Craigslist for free wood or lumber, pallets etc. 
I found a nice wooden crate on Craigslist 2 years ago, it houses two standard size chickens and it only cost me $25 from a local homeowner. 
I've seen larger wooden crates (4 x 8) on Craigslist advertised by moving companies and shipping companies for sale.
Years ago I bought a dresser from Habitat for Humanity for $10. I added to it a bit and built a small coop out of it. 
I like dumpster diving too, find all kinds of good stuff including wood that's in decent shape.
I buy landscaping posts from Lowe's which are alot cheaper than 4 x 4 posts.
Here's a recent Craigslist example: All you'd need to buy are a few sheets of plywood. There might be some laying there, who knows.
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/zip/6063695775.html


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I use a metal shed that's 10x12.It was under $300 and we spent another hundred or so on the floor.Whatever you choose to do make sure the floor is extra strong and supported very well off the ground,at least 6" to keep it out of water and to deter rodents from moving in under there and you still have access to put poison down for rodents.The floor has given me the most grief.We bought the best plywood we could find,painted it with oil-based paint and placed cinder blocks less than 6" apart under it.That was over 2 years ago and the floor still looks brand new except for the poop stains.If it's not supported well you will end up with weak spots and the floor starts tearing up.The best part is we can move it if we need to with a little disassembly and the shed can be picked up by 2-3 people easily.Try to avoid sliding doors.They do not do well when bedding is present.


----------

